# Help!!! Oil keeps blowing out through oil filter rubber gasket!!!????



## Audi 4000s (Jan 28, 2002)

This happens when the car has sat overnight or has cooled down a bit. Is the the intergrated pressure releif valve in the oil pump not function properly or is the oil filter (2nd Fram Extra guard used within a week) bad?
I have been using 20-50W oil.
Help!!!!!


----------



## sccaITA16V (Nov 5, 2002)

*Re: Help!!! Oil keeps blowing out through oil filter rubber gasket!!!???? (Audi 4000s)*

try a factory OEM filter from the dealership, or an import specialty place, should be a black filter from either Mann or Mahle. These will have the proper pressure valves inside them. I would be skepical about fram.
Good luck


----------



## optikNurve (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: Help!!! Oil keeps blowing out through oil filter rubber gasket!!!???? (sccaITA16V)*

Autozone has bosch filters for $5 or so if you can't get to a dealer.
When you're changing oil filters, are you sure the seal from the old one isn't stuck on the cooler? Or in essance you're stacking two seals?
Good luck!


----------



## fat biker (Feb 16, 2001)

*Re: Help!!! Oil keeps blowing out through oil filter rubber gasket!!!???? (Audi 4000s)*

The pressure relief valve in the oil filter is there in case the filter is clogged, in which case the relief valve opens to maintain oil flow to the engine.
Sounds like your problem is a failed oil pump pressure relief spring.
Do you have an oil pressure gauge? I bet the oil pressure is sky high. You need a new oil pump.
fat biker


----------



## Audi 4000s (Jan 28, 2002)

Thanks for the help guys. I was thinking the problem was the oil pump. I am going to change that this weekend.


----------



## MIVDub (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (Audi 4000s)*

that was happening before I rebuilt my 1.8 two years ago...


----------



## vwlucianno (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: (MIVDub)*

before spending the money on an oil pump, i'd check that you don't have two gaskets on your oil filter, just my .02


----------



## Audi 4000s (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: Help!!! Oil keeps blowing out through oil filter rubber gasket!!!???? (fat biker)*

Changed the oil pump and the problem is fixed. I figured out what happened. Whoever installed the oil pan gasket last used a whole lot of sillicon sealent that was deteriating. The oil pump was sucking it in and it lead to the failure of the pressure releif valve. The oil somp filter was full of the stuff. I used a aviation grade(type 3) gasket sealent that I picked up at VIP this time. Works great!!!


----------

